# black woman named "sexiest woman alive" :-)



## Dot Com

Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall


> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE


----------



## Sallow

She is hot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.


----------



## Dot Com

High_Gravity said:


> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.



Alicia in Smokin Aces was shmokin hawt  One of the more memorable scene is at 1:48 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_4eeHt_Gvk&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_4eeHt_Gvk&feature=related[/ame]​


----------



## Tank

Affirmative action


----------



## High_Gravity

Dot Com said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia in Smokin Aces was shmokin hawt
Click to expand...


No doubt so was Kerry Washington in "I think I love my wife".


----------



## Swagger

Pffft. 

Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.


----------



## Dot Com

Blagger said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.



Peoples ideas of beauty change w/ the generations. During the 19th/early 20th century, fuller women were preferred.


----------



## Dot Com

High_Gravity said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia in Smokin Aces was shmokin hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt so was Kerry Washington in "I think I love my wife".
Click to expand...


I just saw the trailer & I have to agree that she's hawt too


----------



## Swagger

Dot Com said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples ideas of beauty change w/ the generations. During the 19th/early 20th century, *fuller women were preferred.*
Click to expand...


Contrary to what the mainstream media would have you believe, they still are preferred. I can't for the absolute life of me understand what's so attractive about a bony waif with a junky's gaze.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Affirmative action



You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.


----------



## Dot Com

Blagger said:


> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.



Pam Grier was good in that Tarantino movie. Jackie Brown. See it? Jackie Brown (1997) - IMDb


----------



## Swagger

Dot Com said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam Grier was good in that Tarantino movie. Jackie Brown. See it? Jackie Brown (1997) - IMDb
Click to expand...


I've seen a lot of her work, Dot Com. Including Jackie Brown.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
Click to expand...

Shes alright, but far from the "sexiest woman alive".


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shes alright, but far from the "sexiest woman alive".
Click to expand...


I have to agree with you there, Scarlett Johannsen is still my dream girl.


----------



## Dot Com

Blagger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peoples ideas of beauty change w/ the generations. During the 19th/early 20th century, *fuller women were preferred.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contrary to what the mainstream media would have you believe, they still are preferred. I can't for the absolute life of me understand what's so attractive about a bony waif with a junky's gaze.
Click to expand...


You don't like heroin chic?   This is what I mean by 'fuller' woman. She was the ideal back in that era. Nothing wrong w/ that but I think a majority of men now 'a days prolly desire a leaner woman:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2xDodbtByo&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2xDodbtByo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]​


----------



## Tank

Rihanna's Skin Lightening Journey Through the Help of Glutathione


----------



## elvis

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
Click to expand...


Sure we can.


----------



## Dot Com

Tanks all broke-up over it


----------



## elvis

Dot Com said:


> Blagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pffft.
> 
> Back in "the day" I would've swapped fluids with a fuller-figured Pam Grier over the likes of Rihanna any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam Grier was good in that Tarantino movie. Jackie Brown. See it? Jackie Brown (1997) - IMDb
Click to expand...


Good film.  and yeah she looked good in it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Rihanna's Skin Lightening Journey Through the Help of Glutathione



Hmmm I like her before look.


----------



## High_Gravity

elvis said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure we can.
Click to expand...


So you wouldn't hit it?


----------



## elvis

High_Gravity said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you wouldn't hit it?
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## NoNukes

Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna's Skin Lightening Journey Through the Help of Glutathione
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm I like her before look.
Click to expand...


----------



## ekrem

I disagree, she isn't that beautiful. 
And the older black women get the more beautiful white women become in comparison to same aged black women.


----------



## uscitizen

Nice but hardly the sexiest woman alive.


----------



## The Infidel

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


Has NOTHING to do with race....

Halle Berry Pics - Halle Berry Sexy - Halle Berry Is the Sexiest Woman Alive, 2008 - Esquire


Idiot..!


----------



## The Infidel

NoNukes said:


> Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.



Got any examples?




Why must race always be the issue to you guys?


----------



## jillian

Dot Com said:


> You don't like heroin chic?   This is what I mean by 'fuller' woman. She was the ideal back in that era. Nothing wrong w/ that but I think a majority of men now 'a days prolly desire a leaner woman:



they say that women tend to think women look better 10 pounds lighter than men do. so i think perhaps we're differing as to what "thin" is.


----------



## jillian

The Infidel said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
Click to expand...


actually, there is truth to that. even in the black community, in the pecking order, lighter skinned women tend to be preferred.


----------



## NoNukes

The Infidel said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
Click to expand...


Why is race always an issue when dealing with skin color?


----------



## NoNukes

The Infidel said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
Click to expand...


Why are 'you guys' so sensitive about race?


----------



## High_Gravity

jillian said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that they almost never give these honors to dark skinned Black women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, there is truth to that. even in the black community, in the pecking order, lighter skinned women tend to be preferred.
Click to expand...


I have met a few Black women who prefer light skinned black guys because we have "good hair".


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.



QFT (Quoted for Truth)


----------



## midcan5

Sexiest huh?  I'm wondering how they know that?  After marriage one always wonders that.


----------



## Provocateur

A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.


----------



## Unkotare

Nothing to do with race, but no way is she the 'est'


----------



## Trajan

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


why did this forum and why does thread title have to mention 'black woman'

you don't find black woman sexy so it surprised you? *sigh* 

to bad....


----------



## Trajan

High_Gravity said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is truth to that. even in the black community, in the pecking order, lighter skinned women tend to be preferred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have met a few Black women who prefer light skinned black guys because we have "good hair".
Click to expand...


fuckin  KILLIN' me here bro


may I call you 'bro' btw?






I think,  its becasue they think light skin blacks are smarter than dark skin blacks...


----------



## Trajan

is this the rihanna that took the beating from whats his face? Brown?


----------



## NoNukes

Trajan said:


> is this the rihanna that took the beating from whats his face? Brown?



Yes


----------



## NoNukes

Provocateur said:


> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.



It was not an obsession, just a question that a Conservative wants to avoid.


----------



## GHook93

Definitely hot and amazing voice. But there are a bunch of black women I would put above her.

Beyounce
Thandie Newton
Halle Berry - Even at her age.
Tyra Banks - In her prime she might be the sexist women ever born
Noemie Lanior - google her
Gabrielle Union
Zoe Saldana


----------



## NoNukes

Provocateur said:


> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.



Do you know what the title of the thread is? It is not *Rhiana named sexiest woman alive.*


----------



## High_Gravity

Trajan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is truth to that. even in the black community, in the pecking order, lighter skinned women tend to be preferred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have met a few Black women who prefer light skinned black guys because we have "good hair".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuckin  KILLIN' me here bro
> 
> 
> may I call you 'bro' btw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think,  its becasue they think light skin blacks are smarter than dark skin blacks...
Click to expand...


Some people just have their preferences I suppose, I met 1 light skinned black woman when I was in the service that preferred her men over 6 feet tall at least and skin as black as Wesley Snipes.


----------



## High_Gravity

GHook93 said:


> Definitely hot and amazing voice. But there are a bunch of black women I would put above her.
> 
> Beyounce
> Thandie Newton
> Halle Berry - Even at her age.
> Tyra Banks - In her prime she might be the sexist women ever born
> Noemie Lanior - google her
> Gabrielle Union
> Zoe Saldana



I can't believe I forgot Zoe Saldana, she is fine as hell.


----------



## Trajan

NoNukes said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not an obsession, just a question that a Conservative wants to avoid.
Click to expand...


and what question is that again?


----------



## yidnar

she's hot but when women get in the perfect  10 category then it's a matter of taste !!


----------



## Provocateur

NoNukes said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was not an obsession, just a question that a Conservative wants to avoid.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry.  What question?


----------



## Provocateur

NoNukes said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the title of the thread is? It is not *Rhiana named sexiest woman alive.*
Click to expand...


No shit, Sherlock.  Why does the liberal have to act surprised that a black woman made the list, especially when she's not the first?

My guess is that race always matters to liberals and has to be brought up.  To the point of obsession.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Black, pink, yellow...whatever...but she can't hold a candle in comparison to Halle Berry.
Not even in the same competition.


----------



## High_Gravity

yidnar said:


> she's hot but when women get in the perfect  10 category then it's a matter of taste !!



I am really surprised to see you admit she is good looking.


----------



## Swagger

Type 'Suleika' into Google Images, chaps. You won't be disappointed.

Here's one for the road:


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Blagger said:


> Type 'Suleika' into Google Images, chaps. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Here's one for the road:



Meh...to each his own...I have never been a "boobs bigger than your head" - guy


----------



## ekrem

Blagger said:


> Type 'Suleika' into Google Images, chaps. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Here's one for the road:



She needs a special kind of skin-whitening cream.


----------



## Swagger

Forgive me for asking, but you guys _are_ men, right?


----------



## Dot Com

iamwhatiseem said:


> Black, pink, yellow...whatever...but she can't hold a candle in comparison to Halle Berry.
> Not even in the same competition.



Contests of this nature usually go to women in their 20's. Amiright? Therefore, Halle's time has past.


----------



## Dot Com

GHook93 said:


> Definitely hot and amazing voice. But there are a bunch of black women I would put above her.
> 
> Beyounce
> Thandie Newton
> Halle Berry - Even at her age.
> Tyra Banks - In her prime she might be the sexist women ever born
> Noemie Lanior - google her
> Gabrielle Union
> Zoe Saldana



I've never seen this side of you Gook. Good on you


----------



## del

halle berry is hotter.

that must be why they named her sexiest woman alive 









three years ago.


----------



## Dot Com

I think these polls also generally get votes from young guys so, they're going to vote for a younger woman like Rihanna. I knew (unfortunately) a rabid racist, on another political board, who's dream date was.....get this.....Halle Barry.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


She is VERY *hawt* looking. And talented....Whoa!


----------



## Dot Com

Interesting. I did not know this (My Ed McMahon impression  ) but I don't listen to young people's music or R & B. I used to listen to the Blues & Metal
Rihanna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Born in Saint Michael, Barbados, Rihanna moved to the United States at the age of 16


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely hot and amazing voice. But there are a bunch of black women I would put above her.
> 
> Beyounce
> Thandie Newton
> Halle Berry - Even at her age.
> Tyra Banks - In her prime she might be the sexist women ever born
> Noemie Lanior - google her
> Gabrielle Union
> Zoe Saldana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I forgot Zoe Saldana, she is fine as hell.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...

So Esquire is THE final word on womens beauty? Black or White or Brown, I *never* thought she was good looking.

Sidebar: My Uncle said that before Playboy became popular Esquire was the "horn dog" magazine of choice.


----------



## uscitizen

Our programming is complete.  A magazine says a woman is the sexiest woman alive so we accept that?


----------



## Dot Com

This piece by Esquire happens every year & its one of the things they're known for. Thats why it has import.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


Esquire obviously never met some of the women I have. Rihanna is something else, but there are plenty of women out there who are just as sexy, or even sexier. Some of them are even white.


----------



## NoNukes

Provocateur said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> A liberal obsessively focusing on skin color.  What a shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what the title of the thread is? It is not *Rhiana named sexiest woman alive.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, Sherlock.  Why does the liberal have to act surprised that a black woman made the list, especially when she's not the first?
> 
> My guess is that race always matters to liberals and has to be brought up.  To the point of obsession.
Click to expand...


You are a confused person making no sense. You cannot even remember what you are commenting on.


----------



## L.K.Eder

High_Gravity said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia in Smokin Aces was shmokin hawt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt so was Kerry Washington in "I think I love my wife".
Click to expand...


or in "last king of scotland". drool


----------



## editec

Terrific eyes.

She really is a stunner.


----------



## Muhammed

She is pretty decent looking in pictures, but what does she smell like? The nasty musty smell of many black girls is kind of a turn-off and not sexy at all. Some of them have that smell and some don't. Some of them look good but then when you get up close to them... Yuk


----------



## High_Gravity

Muhammed said:


> She is pretty decent looking in pictures, but what does she smell like? The nasty musty smell of many black girls is kind of a turn-off and not sexy at all. Some of them have that smell and some don't. Some of them look good but then when you get up close to them... Yuk



You prefer the smell of men Muhammed.


----------



## blastoff

I'd certainly let her have her way with me, but she's far from the sexiest in my book.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...

Why?

She ain't all that.


----------



## catzmeow

High_Gravity said:


> You prefer the smell of men Muhammed.



Actually, I heard he prefers eau de goat.


----------



## catzmeow

Rihanna is pretty, but I prefer beyonce or Keri Hilson.  But then, I'm not a man, so what do I know?  ^.^


----------



## Truthmatters

awsome.

who was the sexist man?


----------



## High_Gravity

Truthmatters said:


> awsome.
> 
> who was the sexist man?



Muammar Gaddafi.


----------



## Tank

Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.


----------



## 007

I wouldn't kick her out of bed, but I prefer red heads.

Isla Fisher comes to mind.


----------



## 007

Tank said:


> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.



Uummmm... Miss Black America: Home


----------



## Tank

Rihanna is not black anymore:


----------



## Ropey

High_Gravity said:


> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, *Alicia keys*, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.



Bob Dylan said, "There's nothing about that girl I don't like".

Now it's a double negative, but I feel the same way about Alicia.


----------



## Avatar4321

Eh... My wife is hotter...


----------



## Unkotare

Tank said:


> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.




And you are more of a cowardly, idiotic little pissant than other people. You should have your own ice floe to sink with, douchebag.


----------



## Tank

Pale Rider said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uummmm... Miss Black America: Home
Click to expand...

See, I was right


----------



## catzmeow

Tank said:


> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.


Don't be bitter, bro, just because the ugliest black woman in the world wouldn't let you anywhere near her pink parts.


----------



## Nosmo King

Pale Rider said:


> I wouldn't kick her out of bed, but I prefer red heads.
> 
> Isla Fisher comes to mind.


As I read "red heads" I instantly thought Rita Hayworth!  But I come from a generation who thinks a line from a _classic_ movie is something like "Here's looking at you, kid." and not "May the force be with you."


----------



## Tank

catzmeow said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be bitter, bro, just because the ugliest black woman in the world wouldn't let you anywhere near her pink parts.
Click to expand...

Black womens parts ain't pink.


----------



## catzmeow

Tank said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be bitter, bro, just because the ugliest black woman in the world wouldn't let you anywhere near her pink parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black womens parts ain't pink.
Click to expand...


You know this from personal experience?    Some black chick step on your dick, bro?  That explains a lot.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black women are not as beautiful as other women, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be bitter, bro, just because the ugliest black woman in the world wouldn't let you anywhere near her pink parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Black womens parts ain't pink.
Click to expand...


Yes Tank, they are.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> *Black women are not as beautiful as other women*, black women should have there own Miss Black America contest.



Completely false, ever race has their own beautiful women.


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> Rihanna is not black anymore:



I think you are just saying that because you find her attractive.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be bitter, bro, just because the ugliest black woman in the world wouldn't let you anywhere near her pink parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Black womens parts ain't pink.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Tank, they are.
Click to expand...

Pussy lips, nipples and buttholes are black on black chicks


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black womens parts ain't pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tank, they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pussy lips, nipples and buttholes are black on black chicks
Click to expand...


When you spread the pussy lips it is pink, same with the asshole. Nipples it depends, if the woman is light skinned they are pink.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is not black anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are just saying that because you find her attractive.
Click to expand...

She does look better as a white girl


----------



## koshergrl

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't sit there and say Rihanna is not attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> Shes alright, but far from the "sexiest woman alive".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to agree with you there, Scarlett Johannsen is still my dream girl.
Click to expand...

 
Scarlett had potential..but I think she's getting coarse, and she's dumb and classless as a bag of rocks.


----------



## Tank

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tank, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy lips, nipples and buttholes are black on black chicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you spread the pussy lips it is pink, same with the asshole. Nipples it depends, if the woman is light skinned they are pink.
Click to expand...

The blacker the chick the blacker the hole


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.



Alicia Keys is beyond hot but Nikki Minaj?  Her body is interesting, but her face?  

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Zoom

High_Gravity said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any examples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why must race always be the issue to you guys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is truth to that. even in the black community, in the pecking order, lighter skinned women tend to be preferred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have met a few Black women who prefer light skinned black guys because we have "good hair".
Click to expand...


Remember when El Debarge was all the rage.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Tank, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> Pussy lips, nipples and buttholes are black on black chicks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you spread the pussy lips it is pink, same with the asshole. Nipples it depends, if the woman is light skinned they are pink.
Click to expand...




Im too young for this x rated thread


----------



## Unkotare

The pathetically virginal tank loser hasn't been anywhere near a woman's genitalia since he left the birth canal, so he has no idea what he is talking about (as usual).


----------



## Ropey

catzmeow said:


> Rihanna is pretty, but I prefer beyonce or Keri Hilson.  But then, I'm not a man, so what do I know?  ^.^



Beyonce is a magnificent woman.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwPrBm-VcQ8]Beyonce - Suga Mama (High Quality Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel

Ropey said:


> Beyonce is a magnificent woman.


----------



## Jroc

Tyra Banks aint bad either...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Se8RinKwZks]Tyra Banks: the Sexiest Photos - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL

High_Gravity said:


> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.



At one time I said Alicia Keys as well, but she's fallen off.

Kerry Washington knocks EVERYBODY out the box right now, for the last few years.


----------



## kiwiman127

Kerry Washington,,,,,,not bad,,,,,,,,But,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MarcATL

I'm sorry, but it just doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## kiwiman127

MarcATL said:


> I'm sorry, but it just doesn't get much better than this...



I'm a firm believer in freedom of speech and I'll make my point and you are certainly welcomed to make your point, over and over again!


----------



## BDBoop

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...




> In October 2008, Berry was named Esquire magazine's "Sexiest Woman Alive", about which she stated "I don't know exactly what it means, but being 42 and having just had a baby, I think I'll take it."[76]



That woman does NOT look 46. Nowhere near.


----------



## BDBoop

Dot Com said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black, pink, yellow...whatever...but she can't hold a candle in comparison to Halle Berry.
> Not even in the same competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contests of this nature usually go to women in their 20's. Amiright? Therefore, Halle's time has past.
Click to expand...


URwrong. Halle got it at 42.


----------



## BDBoop

Truthmatters said:


> awsome.
> 
> who was the sexist man?



Bradley Cooper. Didn't deserve it, IMO.


----------



## MarcATL

BDBoop said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> awsome.
> 
> who was the sexist man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley Cooper. Didn't deserve it, IMO.
Click to expand...


That's People vs. Esquire.

Two different things.


----------



## BDBoop

MarcATL said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> awsome.
> 
> who was the sexist man?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley Cooper. Didn't deserve it, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's People vs. Esquire.
> 
> Two different things.
Click to expand...


Derp. I have the flu, doesn't mean my brain fell out. Esquire doesn't DO sexiest man alive.


----------



## MarcATL

BDBoop said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bradley Cooper. Didn't deserve it, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's People vs. Esquire.
> 
> Two different things.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Derp. I have the flu, doesn't mean my brain fell out. Esquire doesn't DO sexiest man alive.
Click to expand...


Well...there ya go.

Feel better soon.


----------



## 52ndStreet

The white media is always bombarding everyone with images of White women. After a while you become brainwashed into thinking that white women are the only standard of beauty.
Many blacks do know that the Black woman is the only standard of beauty for them.
Its not racism, its  just realizing what true beauty is, some women don't need makeup or cosmetics.
I am talking about a really black dark woman, that has a natural beauty, that does not need cosmetics.
Think about what I am saying before you respond.


----------



## Tank

All black women wear wigs


----------



## BDBoop

52ndStreet said:


> The white media is always bombarding everyone with images of White women. After a while you become brainwashed into thinking that white women are the only standard of beauty.
> Many blacks do know that the Black woman is the only standard of beauty for them.
> Its not racism, its  just realizing what true beauty is, some women don't need makeup or cosmetics.
> I am talking about a really black dark woman, that has a natural beauty, that does not need cosmetics.
> Think about what I am saying before you respond.



Beauty comes in every form on the planet. It's not about cosmetics or airbrushing, it's about a great deal more than that. You're doing the same thing other's have done, limiting it to a single race. There are too many beauties from other races to be dismissed like that.

If I were going with that argument, I'd argue ageism. Women do not stop being beautiful simply because they've aged. Not all beauties are under 40. Look at Betty White. She didn't stop being beautiful, but a HUGE part of that is because of the spirit, wisdom and humor inside.


----------



## Dot Com

She's a real American success story. I never knew she was from Barbados.


----------



## High_Gravity

Zoom said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rihanna is very good looking but I have to disagree, Alicia keys, Nikki Minaj and Kerry Washington are all Black women who look better than her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alicia Keys is beyond hot but Nikki Minaj?  Her body is interesting, but her face?
> 
> To each his own I guess.
Click to expand...


Nikki Minaj has it going on right now.


----------



## Unkotare

52ndStreet said:


> The white media is always bombarding everyone with images of White women. After a while you become brainwashed into thinking that white women are the only standard of beauty.
> Many blacks do know that the Black woman is the only standard of beauty for them.
> Its not racism, its  just realizing what true beauty is, some women don't need makeup or cosmetics.
> I am talking about a really black dark woman, that has a natural beauty, that does not need cosmetics.
> Think about what I am saying before you respond.





I think you're a racist idiot. Feel free to be attracted to whomever you want, but you're still a racist idiot.


----------



## High_Gravity

MarcATL said:


> I'm sorry, but it just doesn't get much better than this...


----------



## Tank




----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


>


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Tank

That ass is nasty


----------



## High_Gravity

Tank said:


> That ass is nasty



No way, its perfect.


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> That ass is nasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, its perfect.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reTx5sqvVJ4]Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Back (I Like Big Butts) [ORIGINAL] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MarcATL

Rihanna is Bajan, aka from Barbados. I never thought she was all that, still don't, but I do recognize she's beautiful to many people.
Kerry Washington is from the BX, my old stomping grounds.
Nicki Manoj is from either Queens or BK, I think Queens, and her roots are Trini, aka Trinidadian. Not sure if she was born there or here parents are from there. Two West Indians at the top of the American Beauty charts right now. 
Good times.

Note: I'm a Caribbean man myself so quite proud


----------



## R.C. Christian

To each his own I suppose.


----------



## Trajan

sharon leal, hands down............Boston highs hottest teach.


----------



## Tank

Shit, the average white girl is hotter then the best of the black girls


----------



## xotoxi

If she is the sexiest woman alive, will she hold that position until she dies?  Or next year, will someone miraciously become more sexy and she will become less sexy?


----------



## 52ndStreet

BDBoop said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white media is always bombarding everyone with images of White women. After a while you become brainwashed into thinking that white women are the only standard of beauty.
> Many blacks do know that the Black woman is the only standard of beauty for them.
> Its not racism, its  just realizing what true beauty is, some women don't need makeup or cosmetics.
> I am talking about a really black dark woman, that has a natural beauty, that does not need cosmetics.
> Think about what I am saying before you respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty comes in every form on the planet. It's not about cosmetics or airbrushing, it's about a great deal more than that. You're doing the same thing other's have done, limiting it to a single race. There are too many beauties from other races to be dismissed like that.
> 
> If I were going with that argument, I'd argue ageism. Women do not stop being beautiful simply because they've aged. Not all beauties are under 40. Look at Betty White. She didn't stop being beautiful, but a HUGE part of that is because of the spirit, wisdom and humor inside.
Click to expand...


I am sorry , there is no way I am going to accept old wrinkeled white women as beautiful.Betty White is not good looking.
White women don't age to well if you ask me. They get to wrinkled, and weird looking!!when they get old.
That black don't crack, when they age.!!
Call me a racist if you want, but you can keep your white women.!


----------



## daveman

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.



Guess she's not a Republican.


----------



## Sky Dancer

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


Damn, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Toro

My vote!


----------



## PredFan

Esquire Magazine? Really? Who cares?


----------



## PredFan

Just checked her out. 

Not impressed.


----------



## Dot Com

go away h8rs!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Dot Com said:


> Good for her. Looks like there are less and less of you racist dinosaurs out there.
> Rihanna Named Esquire's Sexiest Woman Alive | Gallery | Wonderwall
> 
> 
> 
> RIHANNA NAMED ESQUIRE'S SEXIEST WOMAN ALIVE
Click to expand...


Rihanna is sexy.  







Admittedly, it's easier to be hot when you're young but she really is.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Tank said:


> Shit, the average white girl is hotter then the best of the black girls



Never, thats why white girls are always at the beach trying to get a tan to look like a Black girl.! right.


----------



## Jackson

Sexy seems so unimportant.  You know who I think is one of the loveliest and classiest ladies on Fox News?  I believe her last name is Greene and she comes on as a liberal to comment on issues.  She is so pretty, wonderful haircut and the loveliest face to match her voice. (Knew you wanted my opinion, lol!)

Dislike the voices of most women on the shows.  Screechy.


----------



## BDBoop

52ndStreet said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> The white media is always bombarding everyone with images of White women. After a while you become brainwashed into thinking that white women are the only standard of beauty.
> Many blacks do know that the Black woman is the only standard of beauty for them.
> Its not racism, its  just realizing what true beauty is, some women don't need makeup or cosmetics.
> I am talking about a really black dark woman, that has a natural beauty, that does not need cosmetics.
> Think about what I am saying before you respond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty comes in every form on the planet. It's not about cosmetics or airbrushing, it's about a great deal more than that. You're doing the same thing other's have done, limiting it to a single race. There are too many beauties from other races to be dismissed like that.
> 
> If I were going with that argument, I'd argue ageism. Women do not stop being beautiful simply because they've aged. Not all beauties are under 40. Look at Betty White. She didn't stop being beautiful, but a HUGE part of that is because of the spirit, wisdom and humor inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sorry , there is no way I am going to accept old wrinkeled white women as beautiful.Betty White is not good looking.
> White women don't age to well if you ask me. They get to wrinkled, and weird looking!!when they get old.
> That black don't crack, when they age.!!
> Call me a racist if you want, but you can keep your white women.!
Click to expand...


Betty White IS beautiful. Always has been, always will be. Hopefully you'll die young or get as rich as Hugh Hefner, because that's the only way you'll score young, beautiful women all your days.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, the average white girl is hotter then the best of the black girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, thats why white girls are always at the beach trying to get a tan to look like a Black girl.! right.
Click to expand...


Son just because those women at the beach are getting a tan it does not mean they want to look like black women.


----------



## High_Gravity

BDBoop said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty comes in every form on the planet. It's not about cosmetics or airbrushing, it's about a great deal more than that. You're doing the same thing other's have done, limiting it to a single race. There are too many beauties from other races to be dismissed like that.
> 
> If I were going with that argument, I'd argue ageism. Women do not stop being beautiful simply because they've aged. Not all beauties are under 40. Look at Betty White. She didn't stop being beautiful, but a HUGE part of that is because of the spirit, wisdom and humor inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry , there is no way I am going to accept old wrinkeled white women as beautiful.Betty White is not good looking.
> White women don't age to well if you ask me. They get to wrinkled, and weird looking!!when they get old.
> That black don't crack, when they age.!!
> Call me a racist if you want, but you can keep your white women.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Betty White IS beautiful. Always has been, always will be. Hopefully you'll die young or get as rich as Hugh Hefner, because that's the only way you'll score young, beautiful women all your days.
Click to expand...


Don't mind 52nd Street, he doesn't know what the fuck he is talking about.


----------



## BDBoop

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, the average white girl is hotter then the best of the black girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, thats why white girls are always at the beach trying to get a tan to look like a Black girl.! right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Son just because those women at the beach are getting a tan it does not mean they want to look like black women.
Click to expand...


Way back in the day, I wanna say 40 years ago, I read a Reader's Digest article interviewing black kids. The only thing I remember after all this time is that one was wistful because after they got back from summer vacation - nobody noticed he had a tan.

Kinda 'apropos of nothing', just sayin.


----------

